# el fiambre



## ninux

Hola, una pregunta difícil que me está dando vuelta en la cabeza.

He visto un capítulo de "los misterios de Laura", Laura es una investigadora "domestica" como miss marple, no sé si la conocen...

En el primer capítulo la escena empieza con ella que pregunta con cara enojada,
como si interrogara a un sospechoso de asesinato - ¿Donde escondió usted el fiambre? Después la cámara cambia enfoque y se capta que está en una fiambrería y está reclamando porque, supuestamente el negociante no le echó el fiambre en el bolso.

O sea, aparece claro que el intento cómico se logra a través del doble sentido de la palabra fiambre, y al traducirlo al italiano no sabría cómo traducir fiambre o cómo lograr el juego de palabras en otra manera.

Espero de haberme explicado claramente... Es que no podía contarlo en italiano...

Gracias


----------



## kreiner

Evidentemente, el juego de palabras es difícil de traducir (como casi siempre).
Por cierto, por mi tierra "fiambrería" no se entendería. Decimos "charcutería" (supongo que te refieres a una _salumeria_). Y negociante sería más bien _affarista._ Al que lleva un _negozio_ le/lo llamamos "tendero".


----------



## Tomby

¿En italiano existe algún producto que se venda en una charcutería "_salumeria_" y que también signifique "cadáver"?
Es que popularmnte "fiambre" significa "cadáver". Es como si la investigadora Laura pregunta donde esconden los "pavos" [vulgarmente, dólares, $] y la cámara muestra un corral de pavos (_recinto per tacchini_) y en italiano no existe dicho significado para referirse a los $.
Para mí es una cuestión difícil...


----------



## kreiner

Que yo sepa, no hay una forma de traducir el juego de palabras (aunque ésta no es mi mejor hora, y estoy un poco adormilado). Se me ocurren algunas aproximaciones, pero no dan la talla (del tipo _salma/salume _o _salame, _o _morto/mortadella_). A ver si mañana estoy más despierto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dipende da come l'hanno ammazzato. Se l'hanno ucciso con un'arma bianca, affettato o spezzatino potrebbe rendere l'idea... se è bruciato, un arrosto, se gli hanno scaricato una raffica di proiettili addosso, una groviera (che si vende anche in salumeria); se l'hanno impiccato, un salame; se l'hanno infilzato con un palo, uno spiedo; se l'hanno incaprettato, un capretto, ecc. Un'altra parola è "stoccafisso", ma dovrebbero inquadrare un pescivendolo, non un salumiere...
Spiegaci com'è morto e possiamo farci venire in mente qualcosa


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Dipende da come l'hanno ammazzato. Se l'hanno ucciso con un'arma bianca, affettato o spezzatino potrebbe rendere l'idea... se è bruciato, un arrosto, se gli hanno scaricato una raffica di proiettili addosso, una groviera (che si vende anche in salumeria); se l'hanno impiccato, un salame; se l'hanno infilzato con un palo, uno spiedo; se l'hanno incaprettato, un capretto, ecc. Un'altra parola è "stoccafisso", ma dovrebbero inquadrare un pescivendolo, non un salumiere...
> Spiegaci com'è morto e possiamo farci venire in mente qualcosa



Ursula... ha muerto en un matadero o en una granja, no es asesino, es un charcutero. Te has dejado llevar por el entusiasmo y le has dado la vuelta a la pregunta, 
A veces das un poco de miedo con ese ansia de sangre humana...


----------



## honeyheart

ninux said:


> En el primer capítulo la escena empieza con ella que pregunta con cara enojada, como si interrogara a un sospechoso de asesinato - ¿Donde escondió usted el fiambre? Después la cámara cambia enfoque y se capta que está en una fiambrería y está reclamando porque, supuestamente, el negociante no le echó el fiambre en el bolso.


Jajaja, buenísimo.

Aplicando las analogías de kreiner, se podría armar algo así:

_- Mi dica!: dove ha nascosto la morta?
- Eccola qua la mortadella, mica l'avevo nascosto, oh!_




P.D.: De la lista de ursu-lab, me queda la duda de cómo moriría el que corresponde a "stoccafisso".


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> no es asesino, es un charcutero.



Tienes razón: tengo que dejar de ver "mentes criminales" (lo confieso, soy adicta ).
De todas formas, entiendo que la pregunta es "cómo traducir fiambre" manteniendo el doble sentido, ¿no?




honeyheart said:


> De la lista de ursu-lab, me queda la duda de cómo moriría el que corresponde a "stoccafisso".



Secco e stecchito: di qualsiasi morte, visto che la rigidità del "rigor mortis" può colpire tutti indistintamente.


Personalmente, la mortadella mi fa venire in mente solo qualcosa di panciuto e pacioccone e non un morto. Sarà perché sono emiliana...

A proposito di Emilia, c'è la *coppa *(piacentina... , lo specifico per evitare polemiche del tipo: no, la coppa non è un salume, blablabla ) che è contenuta nella parola "accoppare" (="ammazzare").


Il gioco di parole potrebbe essere:
dov'è la coppa?  -> dove l'accoppa?


----------



## ninux

gracias a todos por su ayuda... La verdad no pensaba este thread provocara tantas respuestas...
¡Qué creativos!

Agradezco a kreiner por las correcciones de las palabras tendero y charcutería (aunque se trata de una macelleria y charcutería me suene francés). 

Pero esta mañana me levanté todavía pensándolo, y creo que voy a traducir sencillamente con un pronombre indefinido... o sea:
- Dove lo ha nascosto?

Se pierde el juego de palabras pero queda el efecto cómico con el enfoque y las caras de los actores.

Ah, corazón de miel (honeyheart): Lo stoccafisso se murió esperando...


----------



## ninux

honeyheart said:


> Jajaja, buenísimo.


  El enlace, si quieres... 
---http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/los-misterios-laura-capitulo/525640/


----------



## Massimo_m

Per salvare il senso ironico, conservando un tono inquisitivo ma perdendo il riferimento a un cadavere, si potrebbe chiedere: _Dov'è quel salame?

_


----------



## ninux

Massimo_m said:


> Per salvare il senso ironico, conservando un tono inquisitivo ma perdendo il riferimento a un cadavere, si potrebbe chiedere: _Dov'è quel salame?
> 
> _


JAAJAJJA... SÍ lo había pensado, pero ¡Sería demasiado cómico!


----------



## honeyheart

Mi propuesta partía de la costumbre muy difundida acá en Argentina de apocopar estos términos: es muy común decir "un chori" por "chorizo" o "una morci" por "morcilla", por ejemplo. 





ursu-lab said:


> Secco e stecchito: di qualsiasi morte, visto che la rigidità del "rigor mortis" può colpire tutti indistintamente.


Gracias, ursu-lab.




ninux said:


> Ah, corazón de miel (honeyheart): Lo stoccafisso se murió esperando...





ninux said:


> El enlace, si quieres... [...]


Gracias, ninux.


----------



## ninux

Se me ocurrió la expresión _cadáver exquisito...
_
¿Podría ser un jamón serrano?


----------

